# New Pictures!



## Zora (May 10, 2014)

Can't wait until he comes home!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

He's so young looking, how many weeks is he there?


----------



## Zora (May 10, 2014)

He's just a baby, we still have quite the wait, he's a week old.


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

And yet he seems to have little curls already!


----------



## Nessa (May 4, 2014)

He is a baby! So sweet!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I can almost hear the little snuffling noises he is making as he roots around looking blindly for his mama's teats.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Baby puppy 
Tiny ears, eyes still shut - one fat teat sucking machine


----------



## Zora (May 10, 2014)

I love that I get to watch him grow! Hopefully it will make naming him easier once we have him!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Adorable, hope the wait doesn't seem to long


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Cuter than cute! 
Grove is right - sure going to be a curly one, looking forward to more pics when he's home xx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Has he got brown ears?? They look like chocolate buttons x


----------



## Zora (May 10, 2014)

Almost 3 weeks. Love him already!!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

So do I!! X


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Look at those curls growing


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

A real sweety for sure!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Another puppy I would be tempted to steal if I was closer! So incredibly cute!


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

Adorable photos, it must be lovely to see the changes in your little pup. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pupnic (May 28, 2014)

Awww, so cute... I'm in a similar position as you. I have put a deposit on a female that's going to be ready to come home early July and I'm so excited. She's only about 1.5 weeks and I can't wait to see her grow. I'm trawling through all the info I can in order to get ready


----------



## Zora (May 10, 2014)

From last week. 3.5 weeks old. Eek!! ❤


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

he is starting to take on a real dog shape now, before this he could have passed as a baby koala, panda or kitten.


----------



## Zora (May 10, 2014)

Definitely getting more canine like!!!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I think he looks like a teenie weenie Rufus! very cute.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

very sweet! so nice that you get to follow him as he grows


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

He's already so curly! What a little peach.


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

He is so adorable. I have to wait 5 more days before I bring mine home. And it seems like I have been waiting forever! I have 5 more days and I still have decided on a name.


----------



## Sandhya333 (May 18, 2014)

He is soooooo cute.

Have you decided on a name yet.


----------



## Zora (May 10, 2014)

No, we likely won't until he's home. Hopefully it'll be easier then! My son was 24 hours old before he gad a name LOL


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Another puppy I would be tempted to steal if I was closer! So incredibly cute!


Yes Fairlie I would be tempted as well!!! You know we are both not allowed another puppy?? we will just have to bide our time and just enjoy looking at all the new babies on here? xx


----------



## Zora (May 10, 2014)

Eek!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh lovely. Curly boy  practising his 'Lord of all I survey' look.
how much longer before he comes home?


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

Zora said:


> View attachment 58938
> 
> 
> Eek!!


Wow. So flippin cute.


----------



## Zora (May 10, 2014)

1 week! Counting down the days


----------



## Zora (May 10, 2014)

He's the largest of the litter, which I love!


----------



## Zora (May 10, 2014)

He is, SO CUTE


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Zora said:


> View attachment 59761
> View attachment 59769
> 
> 
> He is, SO CUTE


certainly is, and I believe he has a very cheeky look in his eye - like 'you had better be prepared!'


----------



## Sandhya333 (May 18, 2014)

So unbelievably cute.


----------

